# Salisbury, NC - M XL Active



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Stray No name: Petfinder

*More About Stray No name*

Very active dog. Needs some one to give him lots of exercise. Run # 16

*My Contact Info*


Rowan County Animal Control
Salisbury, NC
704-216-7768


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's another gentle giant, what a nice dog. I'd put him in my car, and take him home !!! This guy is terrific....I could see him running at the dog beach or playing ball at the family bar-b-q !!!!!! I just love this guy. Anyone else?????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------

